# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Recovery from Amenorrhea

## AwareXx

as anyone had Amenorrhea and successfully recovered whilst still lifting weights and strength training? How did you overcome it? I would like to even hear from those who have successfully recovered from Amenorrhea.

----------


## SingNirvana

I havent experience it, but as a medical pratictioner I would prefer starting it with a good diet or nutritional plan

----------


## AwareXx

Yes that is right, that is what I am thiking too is to deal with the diet first.

----------

